# Rutland Cop Took A Selfie Outside Of O’Connor’s



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Story credit: Clarence Woods Emerson and Turtleboysports.

...Lighten up Francis!
Any Time Spent Being Outraged About A Rutland Cop Taking A Selfie At O'Connor's Just Distracts From The Real Problem Of Our Broken Immigration System

https://www.facebook.com/erin.ethier.52?fref=search&__tn__=%2Cd%2CP-

R&eid=ARBl1AbkJ8Ua5yOnMS7pScbei2aYyhsrfrlbkxfzYFdK6V9Ph_Hb-iIcHvubBkbzD1mQQl5ADrbwp7OY

Erin Ethier post: 
Hey Rutland Police Department.... isn't this your Sergeant posting inappropriate pictures on Facebook! I'd appreciate a call at 774-200-4275 so I can complain about your "professional police service" and your officer. I don't think this is appropriate behavior for someone who is supposed to keep our community safe.

Best,
Erin Ethier, family of Amanda Dabrowski a victim of domestic violence.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice of her to post her phone number. Sharpie + bathroom stall.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, I recognize that guy's name! I thought that guy was too busy being the Chief of some railroad PD to possibly have any other jobs. Hmm.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

That’s just very stupid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

In this day and age, EVERYTHING can cause an uproar. I rarely use facebook because the world is offended by everything.


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

People these days are too sensitive and overreacting has become the norm. But I can understand that reaction coming from the victim's family.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Some will see a wave. Some will see an arm thrust up in victory. Someone will clearly see a Nazi salute. Who is really the dangerous person here?

and what self respecting Nazi would have their fingers spread? I mean, REALLY? And seriously, it's the WRONG arm.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> View attachment 9619


Well look at them. No I mean really, they really really want you to look at them. Maybe I'm just old, but walking around wearing the medals is attention whoring at it's finest. I see this picture and I'm reminded of a girl on my daughter's high school gymnastics team. I'm reminded that she was a winner with class. She was the best gymnast on any of the high school teams. This girl would hold back and still win every event and each time she went up and got her first place medal she would return to her seat and take it off. She didn't need the medals to show people that she was the best, she did that on the floor. Now I have no idea how old these soccer players are (and really don't care), but I'd venture to guess that they are probably the same age as my daughter's former teammate. Maybe someone should have taught them a little humility when they were in high school and the angry little elf and her friends wouldn't feel the need to be the center of attention.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Fuck them. Attention whores.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Could be internet nonsense, but heard some story they were stomping on a US flag after the win ? Some kind of protest ?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

It’s true. That occurred.


----------

